# is my bow limb splitting?



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

This is my first bow, and I bought it last August before archery season. 

The last week of hunting season I noticed a mark on my bottom limb. I figured it was just a scratch. 

I've shot it some more since then and put new strings on. 

Now I'm paranoid when I look at it/shoot it.

I don't know what a splitting limb really looks like so was looking for input.

Its not really deep and feels like a scratch but I don't know if its fine/me being paranoid/or splitting.

Its kind of long. I hope you guys can see it.

What do yall think?


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like a scratch, but take it to a shop and inspect.


----------



## ReleaseHAPPY (Mar 15, 2012)

mattech said:


> Looks like a scratch, but take it to a shop and inspect.



Agree, but let the shop tell you to eliminate any doubts.

The VERY LAST thing you want is for it FAIL at Full Draw...


----------



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

what would happen? it would just blow up?


----------



## DCHunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Just put some J.B. Weld on it.  Duck tape will work too.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 15, 2012)

dogesco said:


> what would happen? it would just blow up?



It could throw an arrow through your arm, put out an eye, lose some fingers, etc.  I would have it checked out.  I sure wouldn't shoot a firearm with a possible crack in a barrel nor a bow with a possible cracked limb


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 15, 2012)

DCHunter said:


> Just put some J.B. Weld on it. Duck tape will work too.


 
Please, don't do any of these things!


----------



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm a little weary of taking it to my Mathews dealer in albany because I'm 19 and have a feeling theyd tell me a new set of limbs just because (even if they were fine).

When I got the bow they told me I needed new strings ASAP and I took it to a guy over in tifton and they said they would shoot fine until next summer...


Now yall got me even more worried now


----------



## mattech (Mar 15, 2012)

I would just not take. It to the shop in Albany, seems like they have a reputation that you described.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Mar 15, 2012)

dogesco said:


> I'm a little weary of taking it to my Mathews dealer in albany because I'm 19 and have a feeling theyd tell me a new set of limbs just because (even if they were fine).
> 
> When I got the bow they told me I needed new strings ASAP and I took it to a guy over in tifton and they said they would shoot fine until next summer...
> 
> ...




So take it back to the guy in Tifton...


----------



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

Its over an hour drive out that way from where I'm at now


----------



## countryboy27012 (Mar 15, 2012)

I would take a cotton ball and run over the area. If it pulls it's cracked and needs to be replaced (IMO).

Some other guys back me up here, but Mathews has a lifetime warrenty on the limbs, right? If so it shouldnt cost you anything to have it fixed.


----------



## killitgrillit (Mar 15, 2012)

countryboy27012 said:


> I would take a cotton ball and run over the area. If it pulls it's cracked and needs to be replaced (IMO).
> 
> Some other guys back me up here, but Mathews has a lifetime warrenty on the limbs, right? If so it shouldnt cost you anything to have it fixed.



To the original owner.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Mar 15, 2012)

killitgrillit said:


> To the original owner.



Ok that makes sense.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

Yep, im not the original owner. Not looking to spend 125$ for limbs right now either.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Mar 15, 2012)

dogesco said:


> Its over an hour drive out that way from where I'm at now



A tank of gas is easier than removing arrow parts from your arm and may be a bit cheaper.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

if i do need to replace the limbs, will any SE4 limbs work that are on the newer bows? Or will they have to be DXT limbs


----------



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

Reed Creek Head Hunter said:


> A tank of gas is easier than removing arrow parts from your arm and may be a bit cheaper.



i havent shot it in a few weeks because of this. 

i really didnt need your smart comment, but thanks buddy. 

im here strictly because i dont want to remove arrow parts from my arm


----------



## bigwood56 (Mar 15, 2012)

Correct me if i am wrong but isn't that the top limb.If so could that be a scratch from where it has been hung up.Most splits are very straight and  although a split can happen anywhere that particular area is not common.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Mar 15, 2012)

dogesco said:


> i havent shot it in a few weeks because of this.
> 
> i really didnt need your smart comment, but thanks buddy.
> 
> im here strictly because i dont want to remove arrow parts from my arm



Then go to the shop in Tifton. Just sayin. No harm ment in my comments.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 15, 2012)

bigwood56 said:


> Correct me if i am wrong but isn't that the top limb.If so could that be a scratch from where it has been hung up.Most splits are very straight and  although a split can happen anywhere that particular area is not common.



It very well could be, i havent pulled it out since i took the picture 3 weeks ago. 
i never really thought to look at which limb, i just knew it was marked up and finally got around to take a picture of it to see what it was.
Im a college student north of atlanta and dont have the bow with me. its at my dads house.


----------



## ga.farrier (Mar 15, 2012)

I've broken limbs twice. Once on a split limb the bow kept shooting different and I kept moving my sights to get them set for bow season. I eventually got it to hit a couple of times dead on and decided to shoot it once more when it snapped both limbs in half at full draw. The other time it was a hair line crack that looked something like your picture and I took it back and got the limbs replaced. Both times they never once asked if I was the original owner and one was a mcpherson the other was a bowtech.


----------



## hound dog (Mar 15, 2012)

OK I see two choices and they are all up to you and you know what they are. If it was me and I was unsure I would take it to some one so they could look at it. It does just look like a scratch. Just saying.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Mar 15, 2012)

If you're a college student in Atl you have to pass hundreds of bow shops between Worth and there so take it to somewhere you trust.


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks to me like the only place you need to take it is to the range and shoot it!
Thats nothing but a scratch.
Every limb i've ever seen crack is either cracked at the axle or it starts to "feather" on the face of the limb. 
 Browning bows used to be notorious for splintering. I'd go through a set every year shooting 3D and so would several friends who also shot Brownings. We would super glue the limb where it was feathering and keep right on going.


----------



## savedjim (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like a scratch. most mathews bows i have repaired cracked between the v and the mathews lable..  good luck sir.


----------



## PineThirty (Mar 15, 2012)

Do as stated above. Take a cotton ball over It, If Its cracked or splintered the cotton will snag. Sounds like your pretty worried about It to me, so I would go have It checked out.


----------



## BigPimpin (Mar 16, 2012)

Solo archery in Albany is the best shop I know of.  At one time I heard that they sold more Mathews bows than any other shop in the country.  I haven't been there in a while (7-8 years), but the last time I took a bow to them, it left the shop shooting like butter.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 16, 2012)

FF-Emt Diver said:


> If you're a college student in Atl you have to pass hundreds of bow shops between Worth and there so take it to somewhere you trust.



I currently live on campus at my college and cannot legally keep my bow with me, so bringing it up to ATL is not an option right now


----------



## dogesco (Mar 16, 2012)

BigPimpin said:


> Solo archery in Albany is the best shop I know of.  At one time I heard that they sold more Mathews bows than any other shop in the country.  I haven't been there in a while (7-8 years), but the last time I took a bow to them, it left the shop shooting like butter.



Some people have good experiences, some have bad.

Every time I've ever walked in there I hear things like
"You need this, and this, and this. What you have sucks, isn't the best, isn't good for your bow. But this 120$ sight will fix that! Come on buddy!"

I told them I was knew to bows and they tried to replace my strings when I was told they would be fine for a year by another shop.

Not to mention a cam swap for me was 60$ and they kept my old cam....

Just my experiences, and I prefer not to do business with them like many others.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I will do the cotton ball test and get it inspected at some point down the line when I can get it to a nice shop. For the time being it will sit in the case


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 16, 2012)

I would be willing to bet that it is just a scratch, if it was a crack or split it would be fairly straight.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 16, 2012)

JimDraper said:


> I would be willing to bet that it is just a scratch, if it was a crack or split it would be fairly straight.



if it was indeed a crack, would i be noticing something when i shoot it? besides it blowing up?

The bow was shooting fine, I didn't notice anything wrong with it


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Mar 16, 2012)

Take it over to Backwoods and let Austin look at it. They don't sell Mathews, but he knows what he's doing with a bow and will shoot you straight. They are in the edge of Lee county on 19. He worked on my Bear bow and did an outstanding job.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 18, 2012)

Took it to backwoods. Austin was great.


He told me that its a deep scratch, and fiddled with it running his fingers over it for 20 seconds or so. 

He told me to mark the line with sharpie and to watch it and see if it spreads, but that it should be fine.

I went homw and ran a cotton ball over it and it pulled a fiber about once every 5 times I did it. 

Idk what to do. Probably going to throw a new set of warranteed limbs on it and be done with it.


----------



## Nastytater (Mar 18, 2012)

that might be the best thing. Atleast then you know what you got and can enjoy it instead of having to worry about it blowing up.


----------



## hogman1 (Mar 19, 2012)

again....another vote for the cotton ball trick. But it looks to be a mere scratch. cotton ball method works...saved my arse once on a split PSE limb.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 19, 2012)

Just talked to my local dealer. 

210$ for a new set of limbs. Does this sound about right? 

Second guessing if i should do it or not through him, I can get them off of archery talk for 75$..


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 19, 2012)

dogesco said:


> Just talked to my local dealer.
> 
> 210$ for a new set of limbs. Does this sound about right?
> 
> Second guessing if i should do it or not through him, I can get them off of archery talk for 75$..



You said you are the original owner, right?. If the bow is under warranty, you shouldn't have to pay for new limbs.


----------



## dogesco (Mar 19, 2012)

No. I am not the original owner


----------



## Silver Mallard (Mar 19, 2012)

My bad!!!! It helps to read the posts every now and then i guess. LOL! If you buy the new limbs from a " mathews dealer " then the limbs are warranteed to you. If they ever crack, break, or do anything out of the realm other than what they are designed to do then you are covered. Is 210.00 High? I know what Im paying for conquest 4 limbs and it is  less than that, but your limbs are for a newer model and have a little bit more metal (string dampers)attached than mine would.
If you buy off of the classifieds, BEWARE! you wont know the history of those limbs. Granted, most of the time you can get some great deals and not have any issues. Just FYI brotherman. Good Luck!


----------



## dogesco (Mar 20, 2012)

210$ seems high to me. From what I heard 125$ for the limbs and installation should be around 150$ total. 

and thanks for that advice, you're right.


----------

